# Yuexiao Pro M Review



## Felix Yu (Apr 13, 2018)

So this is a review of the factory YX pro m. The cube is quite smooth, kinda crispy, and really nice. As for setting up, I recommend not wiping out the factory lube, and dumping in a little more lube, and just lube the core normally. After that, the lube's gonna last you around 2 months, and after that, it's gonna slow down. Then, just dump more lube in, and it's gonna keep going. solves are fluid, the cube is controllable, and cornercutts well, and doesn't corner twist or pop.


----------



## RedJack22 (Apr 13, 2018)

I really like my Pro M!


----------

